# Best looking car on the road?



## blinkbelle (2 Aug 2007)

What do people think the best/nicest car is on the roads? I dont mean like super fast cars like theres only a few in the country just normal everyday cars  

I'd love an audi TT (mmm..its sooo yummy especially the new ones) but could never afford one and it wouldnt be practical


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

this would be mine bmw 645  http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=612955


----------



## karlod (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

New BMW 335i. Absolute beauty.


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

oh very nice karlod, here's a lovely pic of one, http://www.e90post.com/forums/uploadedimages/e92coupeimage.jpg imagine the family who won 16 mil could go straight to a garage and get one!!


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



karlod said:


> New BMW 335i. Absolute beauty.



I'll second that if we're talking reasonably affordable nice motors. Saw a 07 black one at the lights yesterday morning. Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



pc7 said:


> oh very nice karlod, here's a lovely pic of one, http://www.e90post.com/forums/uploadedimages/e92coupeimage.jpg imagine the family who won 16 mil could go straight to a garage and get one!!



Yeah...I'd be off to my local Aston Martin dealership though 

And I'd have one of these as a weekend car...

[broken link removed]


----------



## foxylady (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



blinkbelle said:


> What do people think the best/nicest car is on the roads? I dont mean like super fast cars like theres only a few in the country just normal everyday cars
> 
> I'd love an audi TT (mmm..its sooo yummy especially the new ones) but could never afford one and it wouldnt be practical


 
When you said normal every day cars did u not mean ones that were in a normal price range as well??


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

Throw in my vote for the Mazda MX-5 2001-2006 model. Reliable, affordable ( cheap to insure too now ) and Fun Fun Fun. Always guaranteed to get a "nice car mister" at least once a week ! 

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=737187

Gabriel has it right tho with the gullwing merc...definitely one of the best looking cars ever.

on the flip side......saw a new 07 fiesta lately, in white with two blue stripes over the bonnett & roof...factory done.... what were they thinking of !


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Gabriel said:


> I'll second that if we're talking reasonably affordable nice motors. Saw a 07 black one at the lights yesterday morning. Beautiful!!!!!


€80k for a half decent spec 335i. Great car though. Up there with Porsche for power and performance.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

'Everyday' car  Alfa 159
'Luxury' car Aston Martin DB9


----------



## Vanilla (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

Peugeot 407 coupe- I'd like one.


----------



## Mr2 (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*

I'd take the New Audi A5 for my everyday car.


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Purple said:


> €80k for a half decent spec 335i. Great car though. Up there with Porsche for power and performance.



That's a good point. Not exactly cheap. Perhaps we need to put a price limit on everyday car?



CCOVICH said:


> 'Everyday' car Alfa 159
> 'Luxury' car Aston Martin DB9



Have to admit the 159 is a great looking motor. If it's more reliable than the 156 it'll make a great second hand buy.

I don't want to mention the Brera as it's pornographic and might get deleted 
http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=658102


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Vanilla said:


> Peugeot 407 coupe- I'd like one.



You're a solicitor; surely to God you can buy a Peugeot!


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Gabriel said:


> I don't want to mention the Brera as it's pornographic and might get deleted
> http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=658102


 

I'm not mad about the shape-not 'enough of a coupe' IMHO.

Front is basically the same as a 159.


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



CCOVICH said:


> I'm not mad about the shape-not 'enough of a coupe' IMHO.
> 
> Front is basically the same as a 159.


 
What really lets the Brera down is performance. 0-60 is 8.6seconds or something ridiculous like that. It should be 5 or under...

I like the looks but you're right about the front of it...I suppose many manufacturers could be accused of the same.

I always feel Alfa are nearly there but not quite. The GT is a similar beast in that it's beautiful (not to everyones taste) but lacks the driveability of the BMW.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Purple said:


> You're a solicitor; surely to God you can buy a Peugeot!


 

I wish. But anyway not very practical for the children. I drive a volvo, how boring is that?!


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Vanilla said:


> I wish. But anyway not very practical for the children. I drive a volvo, how boring is that?!



I can get the three kids into my 2 door A4, practical be damned!


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Purple said:


> I can get the three kids into my 2 door A4, practical be damned!



As I've said before...families are seriously overrated


----------



## ivuernis (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



karlod said:


> New BMW 335i. Absolute beauty.



Wouldn't a 335i be the same as any other 3-series sans some extras the 335i might have as standard? Are you talking coupe or saloon?


----------



## ivuernis (2 Aug 2007)

*[broken link removed]*


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



ivuernis said:


> Wouldn't a 335i be the same as any other 3-series sans some extras the 335i might have as standard? Are you talking coupe or saloon?



The 335i is a coupe (e92)

Gets great reviews...engine is stunning!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (2 Aug 2007)

Some day....some day!

[broken link removed]


----------



## ivuernis (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Gabriel said:


> The 335i is a coupe (e92)
> 
> Gets great reviews...engine is stunning!
> 
> [broken link removed]



This is where we differ now as I would prob just buy a 320i. Don't really see the point of any engine that size in a car like that. Granted the 335i performs better but does it really matter as you can never really utilise this on the roads or is it all just about bragging rights.


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



ivuernis said:


> This is where we differ now as I would prob just buy a 320i. Don't really see the point of any engine that size in a car like that. Granted the 335i performs better but does it really matter as you can never really utilise this on the roads or is it all just about bragging rights.



Sure why not just get a peppy 1.1 litre car? You can only drive at 50kph on most roads anyway so that should do you fine!!

The point of any big engined car is part refinement/engine noise and part performance. The 335 differs from the M3 in that it's more about silky smooth acceleration rather than raw rip your head off M3 power.

Just because you can't do 200mph in a car doesn't mean it doesn't justify the bigger straight six engine. 0-60 is more important to most people btw than top speed.

What this really comes down to is car enthusiast versus everyone else. Drive one and you might feel different.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Best looking car on the road??*



Gabriel said:


> The point of any big engined car is part refinement/engine noise and part performance. The 335 differs from the M3 in that it's more about silky smooth acceleration rather than raw rip your head off M3 power.
> 
> Just because you can't do 200mph in a car doesn't mean it doesn't justify the bigger straight six engine. 0-60 is more important to most people btw than top speed.
> 
> What this really comes down to is car enthusiast versus everyone else. Drive one and you might feel different.


 Spot on.


----------

